# Finally It Here !!



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2400498054&category=6763


IT FINALLY HERE !! FINALLY !!


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

they sure are......looking forward to getting some


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

IT_'S_ FINALLY HERE !! FINALLY !!

And wouldnt you say. THEY'RE FINALLY HERE!! ?

But awesome, I might pick some up for myself. Not being an ass, just trying to help.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it gonna be all mine ! finanlly i dont hafta get EREBUNI mirrors that cost 200+ bux a pair.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

are the blue led's legal ?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *are the blue led's legal ? *


probably not, but i dont care


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Mostlikly not but I dont see how they would be.
Most laws state infront of the windshield or behind the back window there cant be any blue lights and no red lights infront of the windshield


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

how about these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2400616796&category=33649


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
2 questions:
1) Are the mirrors convex like the real ones. (They bend backwards so give a wider view).
2) Are they power?

Seth

edit: ok question two is ansered. Yes, however some models are not.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hmmmm...I dont if I would trust these guys. Remember Erubuni said Sentra but its reall for the 200....Oh and doesnt Erubuni make power ones too--whats the big deal....

Damn $75 is s a good price....way too good


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dealt with these guys before and they are good about their products.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yea but what about those of us who dont like a million lights on our cars and want them power with no LED.... shit out of luck I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

well about blue being against the law i used to have blue lights in my side markers and got pulled over for that, also the same thing happened to me with white lights in the side, but that was in salisbury at school at home in gburg cops dont care....but i know its not legal.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *yea but what about those of us who dont like a million lights on our cars and want them power with no LED.... shit out of luck I guess. *


well there is always the erebuni ones.. they are like over 100 something without led.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *yea but what about those of us who dont like a million lights on our cars and want them power with no LED.... shit out of luck I guess. *


Without the LED ---they're not even M3 anymore--they're just new mirrors...... 

I mean the LED is the best part IMO.....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I disagree... I think the LED adds too much distraction just like any other lights do to the car. w/ out they may just be new mirrors but IMO they look better than stock AND better than the ones w/ the LED... Plus why does everything gotta be blue, I would have loved them in amber or white, but maybe its just me.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *I disagree... I think the LED adds too much distraction just like any other lights do to the car. w/ out they may just be new mirrors but IMO they look better than stock AND better than the ones w/ the LED... Plus why does everything gotta be blue, I would have loved them in amber or white, but maybe its just me. *


ok...Now I do agree that the blue light thing is getting a litle played and that some people do seem to overdo it with lighting....BUT I seriously think M3s with the LED fall right into that "Nice MOD" category......

A white or even amber option would be nice though....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i cant agree more with mp2050


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Great minds think alike.....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

in diff colors the m3 would be cool i bid on them but relized they were the manual ones ibut luckily i was out bid . but imo i think the m3s r awsome


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

well, during the day the m3 LED's would be hella hard to even notice......also........a hyper white would be very awesome during the day matching HID's and clear corners
but are the bulbs changeable? if so i'm sure u can get hyperwhites


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

aren't the erebuni ones amber LED. I much rather have amber than blue. one i'm not going to get pulled over with amber two. not really "adding lights" to my car. the amber looks more factory.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

the ones omegamanex posted would be perfect for me. i hope these are the ones erebuni sells.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i just bought the blue power led's and waiting for delivery..the 1st thing i am going to do is try to replace the blue led's with the amber led's...i will keep everyone posted once i receive them


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

why didn't you just get one with the amber LEDs in the first place? they sell both.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *why didn't you just get one with the amber LEDs in the first place? they sell both. *


amber ones are from erebuni they want like 200 + bux for them power.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yea the blue would take away from the riceless look I'm going for in my car which is why I would want amber... I guess you could just paint the bulb if that is what it came down and the paint should hold if it is really an LED bulb. I dunno tho I'm not too good w/ lighting


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

I agree the blue does add to rice on the mirrors. I believe that it is law in all states that you can not have any blue lights on the front of the car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it is the law..

that is why i will be changing to white LED's when i get them


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

hey I use blue neon etc on my car, it looks good, and most of the people in my area go with red, white, green or purple. Don't diss the blue! besides, when i get my new paintjob the whole car will be like a midnight blue with a pearl coat. I gotta keep the color scheme together or ill have an eyesore!

Also if the M3's lights are wired into your turn signals you cant be pulled over for them, its a fix it ticket, if you flip the lights off theres nothing left to fix. This is how I get away with blue hood lights, corner lights and interior neon on my car, its all wired into kill switches, once theyre off the cop loses his ability to write a ticket.


----------

